# Apple AirPods- Any reviews?



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2018)

I seem to wear out my bluetooths after about a year or so.  Anyone here use the AirPods on a regular basis?

What say you?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 27, 2018)

Are they anything like Tide pods?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Are they anything like Tide pods?


What’s a Tide pod?


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> What’s a Tide pod?



Like a fruit gusher just with bleach.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 27, 2018)

I honestly don't know anyone that owns a set.  Since I can't wear ear buds of any kind (the shape of my ears makes it a waste of money and effort), I never looked into them.  Seems to me like they cost a lot of money, and can get lost rather easily.  

Maybe that's why none of my Apple friends own a pair?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 27, 2018)

My son has a pair. He loves them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2018)

I picked up a set around noon and went straight to the gym.  Solid sound and shockingly intuitive.  Not sure if I will use them when riding my bike, but so far am very satisfied.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 27, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Are they anything like Tide pods?


Get out of my head.  Please.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 28, 2018)

Do you feel like you could lose one if you ran?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 28, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> Do you feel like you could lose one if you ran?


Yes, same with biking.  Similar to Apple’s regular ear-buds, they get lose in my ear as soon as I begin to sweat.

I used them in the gym this morning and they were fine, but I don’t think they’d stay in place on a run or bide ride.  Thinking I’ll keep using my Beats for those tasks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 28, 2018)

To add -

I’ve seen a number of products like this, going to research and order a set of something.  Will report back....

www.genuinecuriosity.com/genuinecuriosity/2017/4/11/are-your-airpods-too-loose-here-is-a-great-fix


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2018)

4 day review....how did I go without them?  I’ll never know.  Freaking fantastic.

Weird, I’m finding that even when I ‘feel’ like they are getting lose, they are not actually lose.  Will do a few test runs on the stationary bike, but might try them out biking for real after all.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2018)

ShadowSpear said:


> View attachment 22269


I agree!  I know I look like a douche with them in my ears; so I try to remember to take them out of my ear when I get out of the car or walk into a business.


----------



## digrar (May 6, 2018)




----------



## BellRinger5984 (May 7, 2018)

I've owned mine for about 3 months now. I love them and use them daily. I have had no trouble with them staying in while running, but that is just my ears. Your mileage may vary.


----------

